# Transmission problems



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

I think you are just unlucky. Transmission failures aren't a common problem with the Cruze. The 2011's had some unusual shifting that people weren't used to, but they had a re-program that was implemented on the later build 2011s-which I own. I am fairly happy with the transmission, but the 2012 is better. Atleast you have the 100,000 mile warranty if there are any other problems.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Another thing to consider is the transmission could have developed a gasket leak & was run with low transmission fluid, it would act exactly as you described. 

Driving a transmission with low fluid will eventually cause a failure.


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

my transmission was rebuilt not long ago and is now acting the same way you have described dont expect help from chevy they are bankrupt again not to be a prick but who cares if he has 100,000 mile warranty he shouldnt have to worry about it at all IMO chevy is building junk and they arent doing anything about it they always fall back on the 100,000 mile warranty who cares what happens after that does your warrenty start over NO IT DOESNT IT SHOULD


----------



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

MSH/Mattyf2, a couple points on the behavior you are describing:

1) As hawkeye mentioned, the 2011s have a very weird shifting pattern that is most troublesome during the winter. They had 1 transmission calibration update for the 2011s that marginally improved the behavior. This issue was fixed in the 2012+ automatics

2)All of the Cruze automatics get a weird chunk/clunk sound in the first minute of driving. I've always heard it on my car, and I'm sure most other owners (who notice these kinds of things) have too. I'm pretty darn sure that noise is just part of the sequence. Almost certainly there is nothing wrong about that. File that under, "perfectly fine noise, but customers who notice it don't like it". Ideally they would have changed the engineering so it wasn't such a noticeable noise.

3) Reversing while you drive? When you say this do you mean the car goes backwards a bit when you're stopped on a slight upward slope, even if you are in Drive? If so, once again this is normal. A gas saving feature of this powertrain is that the transmission automatically goes into Neutral when you stop to save gas. When you let off the brake pedal, or put your foot on the gas, the car will switch into gear. If you are on any kind of a slope, the car will go back a bit (the sensation is greater on a steeper slope) before it gets into gear. This can be unnerving, but the distance it travels backward is tiny. I've never even come close to touching the car behind me no matter how close I am. If you are on a steep slope and are paranoid that you might strike the car behind you (again, this is HIGHLY unlikely) you can 1)Shift into manual mode, which should put you into gear, and shift out after you get moving 2) What I do is put one foot on the brake and tap the gas ever so slightly and tap the gas ever so lightly to get in gear.

The weird shifting, which I find is greatly exacerbated in the winter months, is unfortunately something you're stuck with. The 2011's aren't perfect (first year model)

The other two problems are just normal operation. If they annoy you, it is unforutnate, but I don't think there is anything mechanically wrong with the car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't have an automatic, but I'm going to take a guess that the clunk you hear in the 1st minute of driving is actually occuring at 20 KPH (12 MPH). If so this isn't the transmission at all. It's the ABS self-check system. All ABS equipped GM vehicles do this. It's just a lot more noticeable in the Cruze.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MsH said:


> I have had my 2011 Cruze for a year and a half. When it was less than a year old I was driving up a hill and my car started revving really high while my speed decreased. The engine light came on and I got it towed. Sure enough the transmission lost 3rd gear.
> 
> I brought it to the dealership and they "fixed" it. But now about 6 months later, I am noticing the same things that happened before te transmission went i.e. lagging when shifting, a weird clunking sound within the first minute of driving, and even reversing when in drive. I am going to bring my car in to the dealership tomorrow and get them to check it out. If the transmission goes again I am not willing to drive the car and want the dealership to buy it back. I am highly disappointed with my car and as a first time buyer, GM has lost me for life as I will never buy another GM vehicle.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this problem or does anyone have experience with dealer buybacks? From what I've read it seems like a design flaw. I have started carefully documenting the problems I've been having. Wonder if GM can save any face on this one.




MsH,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would be happy to look into this and get a service request open for you with GM. In order for me to do this I will need to gather some additional information from you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

